# Car Running Problems-Help!



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

When I crank up my car in the morning and I don’t let it run for 15-20 minutes before I drive off, if I put it in gear to try to drive of it immediately shuts off and I have to crank it back up again and let it run until it gets to the normal temperature and after it gets up the normal temperature it runs fine. It’s like my carbureted truck you have to let it run for a while before you can drive it or it will shut off. 

Any suggestions? 

Thanks -Will


----------



## mansurxk (Mar 23, 2004)

dont take my word for it, but i think it sthe coolant temperature sensor


----------

